# Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010



## daniel_ (27. September 2010)

Da es in letzter Zeit sehr ruhig um die Fänge in Schweden geworden ist, dachte ich, das ein neuer Threat für alle aktuellen Fangmeldungen vielleicht wieder nen bisschen Bewegung reinbringt.
Also wer war oben in letzter Zeit und wie waren die Fänge?

Gebt mal nen bisschen Feedback.

Wollte im Oktober vielleicht auch noch mal ne Woche hoch fahren...


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## lille pojken (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Hejsan

Also die fänge wahre recht gut hier in meiner gegend,wobei der Hecht sich mehr durchgesetzt hat,Zander und Co wolten die letzten tage nicht so recht,aber der lachs scheind in der Ostsee erwacht zu sein!!!!

MvH Lars

P.s ein paar bilder vom Hechttreffen vom letzten Samstag!!!!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Huiiiiii wo habt ihr die Hechte denn gefangen.

Petri noch dazu den glücklichen Fängern.#h


----------



## lille pojken (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Huiiiiii wo habt ihr die Hechte denn gefangen.
> 
> Petri noch dazu den glücklichen Fängern.#h


 
Hejsan

Die stammen alle aus einem See wo 99,9% aller Schweden-Urlauber dran vorbei fahren wen sie von Suedschweden reden,weil Suedschweden scheind bei den meisten erst höhe Växjö an zu fangen,der rest scheind wohl noch DK zu sein|kopfkrat

Nein im ernst wir hatten am Sa. ein Hechttreffen wo die fisch gefangen worden sind,der See heisst Ivösjön und liegt ca 10-15 km Nördlich von Kristianstad!!!!

Hatte am Mittwoch vor dem Treffen einen Netten angler hier aus dem Board auf meinem Boot,er wollt in erster line werfen was wir auch bis kurz vor 15.00 machten aber Null nicht ein zupffer,als ich dan die Trolling-sachen ausgebracht hatte war der erste Hecht nach ca 5min im Boot wodrauf noch 2 weitere in ca 20min abstand gebissen hatten

MvH Lars


----------



## FlipDaFish (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Frage mich auch warum es so ruhig geworden ist. Echt Schade! 
Bevor hier diverse User gesperrt wurden weil sie gute Tipps gegeben haben und deshalb zurecht Lob bekamen, war hier wesentlich mehr los.

Da wurden regelmäßig Berichte geschrieben...heutzutage muss man ja immer Angst haben das der Bericht gesperrt wird...
Wegen "persönlichen Gründen" werden hier User gesperrt die eigentlich nur Informieren wollen. Echt Schade für alle die Infos zu Schweden brauchen...

Vielleicht wäre mal ein Statement von den Betreibern angesagt?
Wäre nur fair, denke ich.
------------------------------------

Ich bin übrigens erst im Juni '11 wieder in Schweden...dann aber so richtig siehe Signatur...


----------



## Gös-Catcher (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Bin Gerade mit nem Kumpel wieder zurück aus Süd - Schweden, das Wetter war die gesamten 3 Wochen extrem wechselhaft, 3 Tage lang Sonnenbrand, danach wieder 3 Tage Regen von Früh bis Spät. Dafür bissen die Fische erstaunlich gut, nur Barsch lief dieses Jahr so gut wie gar nicht. Hier ein paar Fotos|wavey:


----------



## Gös-Catcher (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Und noch ein paar. . .


----------



## Gös-Catcher (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

FlipdaFish bitte sei so nett und kläre deine Ungereimtheiten in einem anderen Thread hier gehts um aktuelle Fänge aus Schweden, stell ein paar Fotos von diesem Jahr rein (soweit vorhanden) damit tust du uns allen einen großen Gefallen. . .:g:g:g


----------



## Gös-Catcher (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Hallo Lars,

wie sieht es denn mit Zandern im Ivösjön aus? Dem Foto nach zu urteilen eher ein Hecht/Barsch Gewässer oder?;+

Was war das für ein Wettbewerb? Trolling???


----------



## daniel_ (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*



Gös-Catcher schrieb:


> Und noch ein paar. . .



Super Pics. An welchem See wart Ihr denn?
Oder habe ich deinen Bericht überlesen!?

Gruß
daniel


----------



## Gös-Catcher (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Am zweitgrößten See Smalands:m

Wie siehts bei den anderen Schweden Urlaubern aus, was ging bei euch so ??? Rein mit den Fotos!


*http://www.angelreisen-online.info/service.html*


----------



## AndreL (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Ich bin im Moment in Herjedalen. Läuft ansich recht gut ...


----------



## Gös-Catcher (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Geile Fotos, sag mal ist das ein Trockner für Pilze auf dem letzten Foto? Könntest du mir mal bitte mailen wo es sowas gibt?:m


----------



## fishcatcher (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Hi,
sind seit 2 Wochen aus den Schären zurück.
Hatten wohl eine gute Woche erwischt, denn wir konnten mit 6 personen
in einer Woche 317 Hechte und 10 Barsche fangen. Leider war es mehr Masse als Klasse, es war nur ein Meterfisch dabei, zwei 90+ und drei 80+. Ein paar 70iger und der Rest darunter. Dafür waren die Barsche sehr schön, drei waren über 40cm und die anderen alle über 35cm.

Gruß fishcatcher

P.S. Es wurden bis auf zwei der kleineren Hechte (auf Grund von Verletzungen). Alle Fische zurückgesetzt.


----------



## helgen (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Petri zu den schönen Herbstfängen dort oben.
Aber der Pilztrockner ist ein Hammer.
Meine Planung für 2011 nach Schweden steht auch schon wieder fest.


----------



## AndreL (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*



Gös-Catcher schrieb:


> Geile Fotos, sag mal ist das ein Trockner für Pilze auf dem letzten Foto? Könntest du mir mal bitte mailen wo es sowas gibt?:m



Das ist ein Dörrautomat, damit kannst du alles mögliche trocknen. Für Pilze aber der Oberhammer.

Gibts HIER


----------



## Sverige (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Was läuft denn zur Zeit am besten und wie tief stehen die Hechte zur Zeit?

Bis jetzt waren flachlaufende, silberne Wobbler und Jerks unschlagebar.


Bin ab Montag in den Schären um Blekinge. :vik:


----------



## FlipDaFish (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Hi,
einfach mal so ein paar Eindrücke vom Asnen. Die Bilder sind aus 2007, 2009, 2010. Waren immer sehr schöne Urlaube. Also immer ne Reise wert.   

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/4109/cimg7066.th.jpg
http://img440.*ih.us/img440/2488/cimg7140.th.jpg
http://img840.*ih.us/img840/8909/dsci0130p.th.jpg
http://img832.*ih.us/img832/349/img4258e.th.jpg
http://img101.*ih.us/img101/2185/img4259sh.th.jpg
http://img838.*ih.us/img838/2654/img4309f.th.jpg
http://img215.*ih.us/img215/2871/ssl21277.th.jpg
http://img178.*ih.us/img178/4424/ssl21312.th.jpg
http://img829.*ih.us/img829/4750/ssl21428.th.jpg
http://img185.*ih.us/img185/9508/img42541.th.jpg


----------



## Sverige (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Moin,

war vom 05. -10. Oktober in Blekinge (Schären, Südküste). Es ging leider so gut wie gar nichts.... #d
Die ersten Tage hatten wir sehr starken, ablandigen Wind. Eine Menge Wasser wurde in die Ostsee gedrückt. An den Steinen hat man gesehen, dass fast ein halber Meter Wasser gefehlt hat. Dazu war das Wasser dann glasklar... Schilfkanten abfischen in den inneren Buchten war also voll gestrichen. Es ging gar nichts! :c

Also haben wir es weiter draußen versucht. Ein paar Mal hat es auch geknallt. Aber alle (wenigen) Fische nur bis max. 85cm. Das war natürlich nicht ganz einfach, ein Boot bei starkem Wind vor Stein- und Felskanten zu halten und dabei Hechte in 7-12m Tiefe zu finden.
Große Twister waren dann erfolgreich.

Was getröstet hat: An dem letzten Wochenende hat das Gäddfestival stattgefunden. Eine große Hechtcompetition. Das Ergebnis: An einem der Startpunkte sind morgens 100 Angler gestartet. Gefangen wurden insgesamt 6 (!) Hechte.... #d

So kann es gehen: Das Schicksal eines Hechtanglers.... Trotzdem ist Schweden immer geil! Auch wenn sich die Fangerwartungen nicht erfüllt haben. #h

Fotos findet Ihr auf meinem Profil...


----------



## Sverige (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Das sagt aber auch viel über das Gebiet aus.
> In Västervik wo striktes C+R herrscht wäre so ein Reinfall nicht passiert...



Sorry, aber das sagt wirklich überhaupt nichts über das Gebiet aus... 

C+R wird eigentlich in ganz Schweden gelebt. Aber wenn der Wind 10 Tage schlecht steht ist der Fisch einfach in der Ostsee und nicht mehr im Flachen. Dann wird es eben deutlich schwerer den Hecht zu finden. Da machst Du nichts dran. Ein paar Tage später kann die Sache schon wieder anders aussehen.

Zu Västervik: Mein Kumpel war genau eine Woche vorher zur European Pike Competition oben. Auch dort: Sehr viel ungünstiger Wind, der den Fischen nicht geschmeckt hat. 5 Tage brachten ganze 4 Fische. Und ich kann wirklich behaupten, dass der Mann fischen kann und dazu das Gebiet auch noch gut kennt.

Nichts für ungut: So leicht ist es nicht und C+R ist auch nicht die Antwort auf alle Fragen.


----------



## litzbarski (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Hallo,

ich war (mit Frau und Kind) für eine Woche (vom 09.10. - 16.10.10) am Kalvsjön in Schweden. Ich bin nicht all zu viel zum Angeln gekommen - insgesamt habe ich 5 Hechte (48 - 91 cm), 2 Aale (55 - 75 cm) und 5 Zander ( 52 - 75 cm) fangen können. Bis auf den großen Hecht und den großen Zander durften alle wieder schwimmen. Es war wunderschönes Wetter, nur Sonnenschein - aber des Nachts gingen die Temperaturen bis auf -1 Grad runter.

Es war mein zweiter Schwedenurlaub im Herbst, und ich werde wohl öfters zu dieser Jahreszeit in mein Traumland fahren.

Andre


----------



## Zapper75 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Hallo,

ihr fahre am 25. nach Schweden. Wir fahren, wie jedes Jahr, an einen See in der Nähe von Trollhattan. Mal schauen wie es dieses Jahr wird, da wir ziemlich spät dran sind für unsere Verhältnisse.

Es wird auf alle Fälle sehr kalt und windig, soviel steht jetzt schon fest 

Sobald ich wieder da bin werde ich dann berichten.

Grüße
Zapper


----------



## Kark (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Anhaltender ablandiger Wind ist natürlich Gift für das fischen in den Schären. Deine Erfahrungen und das Ergebniss der Gädda-Festivals sprechen natürlich für sich. Wenn in den Buchten nichts geht ist es sehr schwer auf diesen riesigen Wasserflächen die Hechte zu finden und fangen. 
Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Fangerfolge an den üblichen Schärengebieten drastisch gesunken sind...je südlicher umso schlechter...
Mich würde mal brennend interessieren ob es noch Regionen gibt wo Fänge wie vor einigen Jahren noch möglich sind....|rolleyes


----------



## Jerkwolf (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Moin,
wir waren vom 25.09- 10.10. auch im Schärengebiet um Karlshamn und ich kann Überhaupt nicht meckern!!!
Jede menge (ca.200) Hechte bis 102cm etliche Fische zwischen 90- 100cm und falls der Hecht mal nicht wollte oder wir nich gab´s jede Menge Dorsch satt bis mitte 80cm.
Wer an den falschen Stellen angelt..... 
Wir haben fast alle Fische in 30-50cm tiefem Wasser gefangen. Was wir mal wieder festgestellt haben is das man den genzen Gummifischkram der bei uns so gut fängt einfach zu Hause lassen kann und mit einer Jerkrute und ner Handvoll Köder(dunkle Farben) in den Urlaub fahren kann.
Wir sind nächstes Jahr wieder da,  1,2 oder 3mal....


----------



## Kark (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Mit wie vielen Leuten habt ihr denn die 200 Hechte in zwei Wochen gefangen?
Die größen hören sich ja sehr gut an. Im Frühling gabs bei uns (und sehr vielen anderen auch hier aus dem Forum) lediglich Kleinkram....

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Jerkwolf (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Moin,
wir waren zu 4, waren im Frühjahr auch schon dort und hatten gute Fische bis 1m!
Obwohl selbst unsere einheimischen Freunde das Jahr für sehr durchschnittlich halten.
Für mich ist Blekinges Schärenküste eines der schönsten Angelgebiete die ich kenne:
Glasklares Wasser, Gute Durchschnittsgröße der Fische,
Phantastische Natur und Gott sei dank nicht so überfischt wie die Västervik Region.
Man muß dort die Fische halt einfach suchen uns kommt es immer so vor als wenn sie in Guppen umherschwimmen, denn sobald du eine Attacke bekommst folgt meist 1h Action Pur an diesem Spot und die Fische haben dann alle auch fast eine Größe. 
Also nach zwei 70er Pikes kannste weiterfahren denn da schwimmt kein Größerer rum...... 
Der nächste Urlaub is in Planung und wir sind jetzt schon wieder in Vorfreude.
Jerkbait ACTION!!!!


----------



## Kark (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Hört sich nach einem guten Urlaub mit schönen Fischen. Immerhin stimmte die Durchschnittsgröße.

Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass jeder andere Ansprüche an seinen Angelurlaub und den Fangerfolg stellt.
Ich weiß nicht wie viel und intensiv ihr dort gefischt habt. Wenn ich/wir an den Schären sind ist es ein reiner Angelurlaub, sprich jeden Tag ca. 10h fischen.
Ihr habe einen Schnitt von ca. 25 Hechten/Woche gehabt. Für die einen ist das sehr viel und ein richtig gelungener Urlaub.
Ich persönlich wäre mit einem solchen Ergebnis (was die Stückzahl betrifft) absolut nicht zufrieden. Diesen Frühling hatte ich in einer Woche Schären 49 Hechte und letzten Frühling waren es 51 Hechte in einer Woche. Problematisch war jedoch die Größe der Fische. Letztes Jahr konnte ich immerhin einen Meterhecht fangen, einen ü)0 und 2 ü80. Dieses Jahr war leider nur eine Hand voll ü70er dabei. Der Rest war kleiner....

Vor ca. 5-6 Jahren sah es im selben Gebiet völlig anders aus. Stückzahlen von 80-110 Hechten pro Woche und Mann waren normal. Es waren auch viele schöne Fische von 80 bis ü1m dabei. Tagesfänge von mehr als 10 Hechten pro Nase und Tag waren normal...der Rekord liegt bei bei über 40 stück pro Person an einem Tag.

Aufgrund der Situation der letzten beiden Jahre haben wir uns auch entschlossen nicht mehr in dieses Gebiet zu fahren. Jeder stellt halt andere Ansprüche an seinen Angelurlaub...


----------



## Jerkwolf (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Ja ja die Ansprüche....
Für uns war es schönes Fischen... Größe und Menge kann man einfach nicht mit unseren Ostsee/Boddengewässern vergleichen. Die Bedingungen sind einfach andere.
Aber welchen Sinn macht es etliche Fische zu nageln bis man dann endlich beim richtigen ist?
Wie viele Leute angeln so!? Besonders in der Västervik Region! 
Für dich und mich sind die Mengen kein Maß aber für viele andere is es halt nen Traum 100 Fische im Urlaub zu fangen, egal wie groß......

Wir sind fast ausschließlich Jerkbait Angler und für mich und meine Kollegen is es einfach ein geiles Fischen dort mit der geringen Wassertiefe und diesen Blitzschnellen wunderschön gezeichneten Fischen die sich mit Bugwellen auf die Köder stürzen.
Für Meterfische kann man einfach hier bleiben und 2 Woche Boddenangeln (fängste mehr und größer, jede Wette) aber ersten hab ich kein Bock 2 Wochen Gufi´s zu werfen und in 3-8m tiefem Trüben Wasser zu fischen und Landschaftlich....gäääääääääähhhhhhhhhhn.

Bis denne....


----------



## esoxaldi (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Hallo
Petri zu den tollen Fängen.Man kann ja schon neidisch werden.
Ich bin dabei eine Angeltour im Frühjahr zu planen.Leider nicht
so einfach! Wir sind 8 Personen und möchten gern nah am Wasser
wohnen.Nächstes Problem Boote. In der Mehrzahl steht nur ein 
Boot breit.
Könnt ihr erfahrenen Hechtjäger Schweden`s mit einigen Tip´s
und Adressen behilflich sein????

Danke Guido


----------



## Schwedenpeter (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*



esoxaldi schrieb:


> Hallo
> Petri zu den tollen Fängen.Man kann ja schon neidisch werden.
> Ich bin dabei eine Angeltour im Frühjahr zu planen.Leider nicht
> so einfach! Wir sind 8 Personen und möchten gern nah am Wasser
> ...


 

Hej Guido,

welche Zeit plant Ihr denn zu fahren und welche Gegend schwärmt Euch vor? Schären oder See?
In der Hauptsaison ist es schwierig ausreichend Boote zu finden, obwohl es eine Menge Mietboote da oben gibt . In Schweden gibt es inzwischen einige Gewässer mit Schonzeiten (und das ist auch gut so), also vorher schlau machen.

Petri Heil

Peter


----------



## FlipDaFish (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Moin, ich schick dir ne PN... sonst krieg ich ärger...


----------



## daniel_ (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*



Jerkwolf schrieb:


> Ja ja die Ansprüche....
> Für uns war es schönes Fischen... Größe und Menge kann man einfach nicht mit unseren Ostsee/Boddengewässern vergleichen. Die Bedingungen sind einfach andere.
> Aber welchen Sinn macht es etliche Fische zu nageln bis man dann endlich beim richtigen ist?
> Wie viele Leute angeln so!? Besonders in der Västervik Region!
> ...




Sehr passend formuliert, sehe ich fast genauso...
Und der Osten bzw Nordosten reizt mich landschaftlich echt null, auch wenn das sicherlich top Gewässer sind. das Gesamt-Paket passt einfach nicht;-)

Gruß
daniel


----------



## esoxaldi (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> Hej Guido,
> 
> welche Zeit plant Ihr denn zu fahren und welche Gegend schwärmt Euch vor? Schären oder See?
> In der Hauptsaison ist es schwierig ausreichend Boote zu finden, obwohl es eine Menge Mietboote da oben gibt . In Schweden gibt es inzwischen einige Gewässer mit Schonzeiten (und das ist auch gut so), also vorher schlau machen.
> ...



Hej Peter
Wir wollen in der ersten Maiwoche fahren.Mit der Gegend sind wir fexibel. Ob See oder Schären ist nicht so wichtig.

Guido


----------



## daniel_ (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Hole das Thema mal wieder hoch...
Wer war bzw. ist oben in Schweden und kann berichten?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Hallo Daniel,

wenn Du vorhaben solltest jetzt in den nächsten Tagen hierher in den Angelurlaub zu fahren - vergiss es einfach.
Tagestemperaturen nicht über 2 - 3 Grad und im Landesinneren Frost und Schnee. Hier in den Schären schon teilweise eine leichte Eisdecke - kann aber morgen schon wieder weg sein.
16.00 Uhr ist es bereits dunkel. Das Wetter der nächsten Tage sehr unbeständig und oft Sturm. Das Wasser sehr klaar.
Selbst mit Stellnetzen keine Fische.

Ich glaube das reicht jetzt.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## daniel_ (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

He Detlef!

Puh das ja schon echt winterlich bei euch da oben.
Weiter unten im Süden bzw. Raum Malmö sieht es ja noch ein bisschen besser aus von den Temperaturen...


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (12. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Hallo,

ja leider. So früh habe ich mein Boot noch kein Jahr aus dem Wasser geholt.
Nächste Woche soll es wieder etwas wärmer werden.
Das Problem ist eigendleich die die Temperaturen, sondern der laufend wechselnde Luftdruck.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Sled (27. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Ja, der Winter kommt.

Stockholm meldet Tagestemperatur nicht über -5°C .

Vor 2 Wochen konnte ich noch einen schönen Zander im Södertälje-Kanal fangen, gestern hab ich mir den A...... um sonst abgefroren.


----------



## daniel_ (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*



Sled schrieb:


> Ja, der Winter kommt.
> 
> Stockholm meldet Tagestemperatur nicht über -5°C .
> 
> Vor 2 Wochen konnte ich noch einen schönen Zander im Södertälje-Kanal fangen, gestern hab ich mir den A...... um sonst abgefroren.



Arbeitest und Wohnst du in Stockholm?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Habakuk (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Schweden ist schon der Hit!! Habe jetzt ein wenig im Web gestöbert und den Ruskensee gefunden, der soll ja einen guten Zanderbestand haben. Weiß jemand welcher Bereich des Sees am besten geeignet ist [Nord, Süd, West, Ost???]? Gerne auch per PN antworten. 

Ich danke euch.

Winnetou


----------



## Ollistricker (29. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*



> Ja, der Winter kommt


 ???????
Ich glaube, der ist schon da |uhoh:
Gestern früh die Haustür geöffnet und |bigeyes Ihr seht ja die Bilder. Mein Auto mußte ich dann auch erstmal freischaufeln.


----------



## Sled (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Arbeitest und Wohnst du in Stockholm?
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



Nein, ich studiere und wohne dort, aber hoffentlich werde ich dort auch bald arbeiten. Zumindest irgendwo in der Gegend. War zuvor ein Jahr in Linköping, da war es angeltechnisch eher ... naja ... aber hier ist alles "vor der Haustür". Traumhaft 

//  Die von innen zugefrorene Frontscheibe meines Autos ist weniger traumhaft ...


----------



## Ollistricker (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Herbstfänge Schweden 2010*

Ist zwar nicht mehr wirklich Herbst hier oben aber was soll´s. Ich war heute etwas pimpeln, an einen kleinen Forellensee, ganz in meiner Nähe. Eisstärke ist ca. 17-20cm gewesen. Das Ergebnis seht ihr auf dem Bild. Habe noch drei Bisse versemmelt und eine gute von ca. 1 kilo ist kurz vor der Landung ausgeschlitzt. Alles in allem ein recht netter Angeltag, bei milden -2 bis -4 Grad.


----------

